# The myth about Waxy Maize Starch



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

In regards to another thread

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/waxy_maize_starch_myth.htm

Worth a read if you are using it

*Conclusions*

*
*









So in spite of hours of investigation, I just couldn't find any reason to use WMS. Even speaking to a dozen or so people from the companies that sell it, couldn't provide me with one single study about this substance. Worse than simply not being able to justify claims about its rapidity, most of the available information suggests that WMS is a poor carbohydrate to use after training.

To put all of this in perspective, it's possible that the WMS we're using has worse digestive/absorptive properties than white bread. We can hope that our product contains "faster" WMS, which will undoubtedly become the new claim, but even at best this is similar to dextrose and maltodextrin. Considering that dextrose is the cheapest supplement in existence, this begs the question: what are we paying for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Waxy maize starch is a very clever way to sell cornflour for 5x the price it goes for in a supermarket, lol


----------



## Spratty (Jul 21, 2010)

I use it and i feel its helped me! People use it as the molecule is big and can grab onto stuff and draw it through with it. What i do is half wms and dex. Best combo imo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I use 50/50 dex cornflour


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Corn flower, 75p for 500grams thats the only reason I used it, but anyway Superdrug glucose power+vitC 450gm 2 boxes for £2 starting wednesday, corn flower gets everywhere and is a pain.....


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

I use 'Vitargo' , it is more expensive. Use it post training, and to carb up day before a match. Clears from the stomach real quick, so minimal bloat. Exellent stuff.


----------

